# What's with all the turtles around Ozello?



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Probably saw three dozen turtles today. Most of them on grass around oyster bars. Never seen that many before. Maybe they were reds and snook in disguise, because I didn't see *any* of them...

Saw a fellow MS member in a white Gheenoe, did not have the presence of mind to ask forum name. Liked his rig, good color choice!

Here is what a brand new Z-man paddle tail looks like after a turtle tastes it on the first cast... not that I'm bitter or anything...

-- Carl


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I fish crystal river area and sometimes see 30 or 40 in a day, they come and go. Never had one hit anything I was casting though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2018)

I have always seen a lot of them in the Ozello/Crystal river area too. No reds though? That is odd for Ozello!


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> I have always seen a lot of them in the Ozello/Crystal river area too. No reds though? That is odd for Ozello!


Where are they? I’m tired of shooting fish out of fish creek!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

hopefully there is a concetration of the turtles that have pushed north from all the crap water we have down south.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Capt Dan Medina said:


> hopefully there is a concetration of the turtles that have pushed north from all the crap water we have down south.


Good point, hadn't considered that possibility!

-- Carl


----------



## Ocala B2 Skiff (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes there are a lot of turtles from Chaz to Yankee Town this time of year. From looking at your picture Your bait chewer is most likely a puffer fish. In 25 years fishing I’ve have one turtle on a hook and we were using whole blue crabs for bait which I found out they love. Good luck!!


----------

